# Indian Candy W/ Q View



## mike johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

So with all the Pink Salmon in the local rivers I thought I would give this a go. I used a simple Brine 1 cup salt, 2 cup brown sugar and a 1/4 cup Worstchisier sauce. I soaked the salmon for 10 hours then placed in front of fan for 2 hours after drying pieces with what I found out later was my wife's good towel .













1002181_10151773313726702_635316071_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2013






Right before going into the smoker I sprinkled brown sugar over the pieces.













1236921_10151773313961702_655195234_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2013






 After going into the smoker with alder smoke I mixed some pure maple syrup, brown sugar and a dash of cayenne pepper in a small pot and heated on low till well blended. I just kept adding small dashes of the cayenne until after the sweet of the taste there was a touch of heat on the backend. I then brushed this on the salmon at the 2 and 4 hour mark.













599276_10151773314346702_1272528758_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2013






This is a picture of whats left of a full rack after dumping half of it on the ground in the back yard. YES Explitives were flowing freely!!!








Heres a pic of the other rack.













548349_10151773313181702_1338907628_n[1].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2013






And finally a MONEY SHOT of the finished product.













1208632_10151773313476702_1993825487_n[2].jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2013






I was very happy with the final product. I will try to modify the recipe with some tweaks to make the final product a bit less sticky but it was very tasty and moist.


----------



## fished (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike, yours looks very good!  It looks alittle more done than some of the others I have seen pictures of.  I'm planning on doing some this weekend.  If you don't mind me asking, what temperature did you smoke at, also the time and internal temperature.  Sorry for the questions.  I haven't done this before, but I want to do it this weekend.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 30, 2013)

I started at 140 and bumped up the temp 10 deg. every hour to 170 and held there until temp of 150 internally. I rotated and swaped the racks every 2 hours for a more even cook. The fish was still very soft and moist inside. all my wifes friends want some now. I just might have to go into business.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks tasty Mike! Sometimes gravity sucks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 30, 2013)

Great looking salmon snacks Mike.  I hope you live through the good towel fiasco!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nicely done,

Bill


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2013)

*Dumped it in the yard !!!!!! *   When I drop fish, there is a special 10 minute rule....    rinse and back in the smoker to kill anything.... then in a bag just for ME !!!!!   

The fish looks great Mike..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## cmayna (Aug 30, 2013)

Mike,

You used your wife's good towel?  No wonder you dumped some fish.  Payback is a biatch!   But for what you salvaged, looks good.


----------



## scootermagoo (Aug 30, 2013)

The towel thing is funny.  I don't know how many times I have used the "good" towels.  After all these years, I still don't have the ability to determine if the towel I plan on using is to be considered "good" or what.  I told my wife to stop purchasing "heirloom quality" towels and start buying some towels we can use.  Put the towels with sentimental value in the attic so I don't eff them up, jeepers cripes.


----------

